

Tehran's Unplugged Internet Plan - atularora
http://www.payvand.com/news/10/oct/1189.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
atomical
On one hand you could say that they got the message after the protests, on the
other, you could also say that the protests failed and twitter had no effect
so it's unnecessary to bother with this huge infrastructure plan.

